# New Site Up. I'm Excited, but will it work?



## iflynething (May 13, 2008)

Well, I have been shooting my sister and mine's (is that proper english) dance studio compeitition pictures. 

For jus the competition people, I just get with the moms and have a one on one "appointment" with them at the studio and make a CD right there.

That's alright because I usually have 3-4 people a week. Our recital is coming up and I WILL NOT be able to get with the over 500 people (mothers, dads, grandmaws, grandpaws, aunts, uncles) that will probably be there so I created

www.michaelcarrphotography.lifepics.com

It's only $50 a month and after 6 months you pay $19.99/512mb to keep all the information there.

I was wondering if you would look at it and let me know what you think. The pictures on there right now are NOT high res as they are only for competition people's viewing so they don' have to wait for me every week.

I AM limited to having 3 separate "pages" (i.e. About me, portfolio, etc) so if here is anything I can add or take out, please let me know.

I have only put up the About me and portfolio page but what's under those is pretty lame for me. I'm not really sure what to put to be honest. I want to be straight and to the point, but want it to look at least half decent. 

Oh, when you click the last two dance competitions, you don't have to sign in, just sign in as guest......

I want to get everything perfect before the recital June 8th.

Thanks for looking and I look forward to everyone's comments

~Michael~


----------



## Palyriot (May 14, 2008)

I was enjoying your post until I read $50 a month.  I'm not sure if you're paying for this as an advertisement.  I think it'd make much more sense to have your own website and buy some advertising.  I make websites for a living and you're paying WAY too much.  You can get high quality hosting for around $10 a month at JaguarPC.com and you can find free software to use to show off your gallery.  Also, 512mb is nowhere enough to hold all of the pictures you need to have a full gallery.  One other thing would be to make your banner the same color as your background. As for your gallery, you could pay someone (or me) $9-10 an hour to design a system that would have event codes and different galleries.  If you need any help or have any questions about setting up your own website, send me a PM.  I'd love to help you.


----------



## dslrchat (May 14, 2008)

I also do websites and $50 is way to much!
However I am inclined to think that that price (and the $20 each month there after) also include the website design and updates?


----------



## iflynething (May 14, 2008)

Oh Crap!! I totally meant 50 a year, not month.....that would be WAAAAYYY too much. That $20 per 512 mb is only to keep whatever i want after 6 months is up. If I have 1GB of photos then $40 is not too bad. I'm mainly going to only use this for recital pictures after June 8th. After that, I might start a realy website. 

I'd like to get a great website and learn some HTML, something that I have not idea how to write at the moment but where I could customize everything. On this site I have now from lifepics, you can put in your own HTML codes, but like I said, I don't know how to write them, so that doesn't help any.

Sorry for the confusion and thanks

~Michael~


----------

